# The adventures of the PRS Tech Center: 12 to 7 string conversion!



## themike

OK so last year after my annual "but Paulllllllllll, we want a 7 string" discussion I started talking with one of the other moderators, and good friend of mine, over at the PRS board about what I can do. The 12-to-7 came up as we've seen it done with acoustics so it was on the mind. We spoke about it and went over different bridge ideas and measurements. After I felt comfortable enough with the fact that its do-able I approached my friend Shawn at PRS. He's the manager of the PTC and well - he knows I try and do crazy shit  

He ran it by the powers that be and well after a little begging I got the go ahead! PRS 12 strings were only made for a little while so it took some time to hunt down a used one that was within a reasonable price range - after all the point of this is to get an affordable Maryland made 7 string. I had it shipped straight to PRS sight unseen and we got the ball rolling. The project was discussed and started before we knew the SE-7 was actually being released this year but I decided to continue forward with it because at the end of the day, the reason I love doing these crazy things with PTC is because it allows me to make a really special, unique guitar while seeing it being transformed one step at a time!

Skitchy laid out the tuners to see how they were going to line up using only 7 or the 12 holes.








He than made a makeshift bridge to determine how the string spacing was going to work. Since this was going to have a unique string spacing, he had to modify many of the parts that will be used.







Since the existing holes did not line up well, most of the holes were filled&#8230;








&#8230;and then re-drilled in the correct position








Mike wanted the center pickup removed and filled in, so Skitchy made blocks to plug the holes.








Since a new bridge was necessary, the studs were pulled and plugged and new bridge holes drilled








Oh yeah, string-thru body!!!








Siggy Electronics need divots, right?








Headstock starting to take shape!








This has been a challenging and fun project so far and I can&#8217;t wait to see the final product. More to come.


----------



## ILuvPillows

Best.Fucking.Idea.....ever.


----------



## Mister-Tux

God, the fredboards looks too short but... Freakin awesome (y)


----------



## mwcarl

An interesting idea, but I can't help but think this is a huge waste of a nice 12 string guitar. Also, I can think of several complications that might make this a waste of time. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out (since it's already been mangled).


----------



## themike

mwcarl said:


> An interesting idea, but I can't help but think this is a huge waste of a nice 12 string guitar. Also, I can think of several complications that might make this a waste of time. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out (since it's already been mangled).



Trust me when I say i had several lengthy discussions between the guys at PRS and I and we laid everything out on the table. We wouldn't have done the project if we didn't believe it would work with positive results. There are obviously differences that will occur with the neck but I was well aware of it and wanted to move forward with the project.


----------



## jazz_munkyy

this looks really promising, i cant wait to see the finished product, do you think this would work with a cheap 12 string acoustic?


----------



## Maurobrazil

I´d like to change my archtop 6 string to 7 string ... but money runs from my hand !!!


----------



## TimSE

I'v wanted to do exactly this for the longest time. 

You got balls


----------



## TheOddGoat

This is some scary shit!

Keeping an eye on this thread...


----------



## ROAR

You're a madman!
Can't wait to see more


----------



## Rick

Holy. Fucking. Hell.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Cant decide if awesome or crazy.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Dear lord baby jesus that is awesome. Can't wait for the finished result.


----------



## Jake

This is a crazy good idea. I'll be watching this.


----------



## celticelk

Are they crafting a 7-string version of that wraparound bridge? Can we get them to sell that on its own for other builds?


----------



## Watty

So, on a scale from SE to PS, what kind of dough are you laying down for this mod? Seems like they do a lot of killer work there (and unique), but it almost seems like one of those deals where "if you have to ask how much, you shouldn't be here."

Looks like a killer project regardless!


----------



## Danukenator

This is actually a really interesting idea for a mod. 

How are you going to hide the filled in middle pocket? Refinish in a solid color or disguise it somehow?


----------



## themike

jazz_munkyy said:


> this looks really promising, i cant wait to see the finished product, do you think this would work with a cheap 12 string acoustic?



Yes! The actual project I saw years ago that sparked this idea was a 12 string to 7 string acoustic conversion! It worked - but they weren't able to reshape the headstock like mine so they kept the 12 peg headstock intact.





Stealthdjentstic said:


> Cant decide if awesome or crazy.



Crazy awesome  




celticelk said:


> Are they crafting a 7-string version of that wraparound bridge? Can we get them to sell that on its own for other builds?



No, they aren't - its going to be a string-thru body! That'd be cool though.




Watty said:


> So, on a scale from SE to PS, what kind of dough are you laying down for this mod? Seems like they do a lot of killer work there (and unique), but it almost seems like one of those deals where "if you have to ask how much, you shouldn't be here."
> 
> Looks like a killer project regardless!



Do you think if it was PS money I would go through this instead of spec'ing a custom instrument?  haha 

In all honestly its not cheap by any means, but the quality of work is what you would expect for a new PRS instrument. The skill and talent with these guys is amazing and is the main reason why I am comfortable in doing a crazy project like this because if they say its do able, they can do it! 




Danukenator said:


> This is actually a really interesting idea for a mod.
> 
> How are you going to hide the filled in middle pocket? Refinish in a solid color or disguise it somehow?



Yeah - the pockets were filled with wood and a special epoxy blend. The top is going to be opaque to cover the plugging which is sad, but I'm actually excited at the colors I'm choosing


----------



## Watty

th3m1ke said:


> Do you think if it was PS money I would go through this instead of spec'ing a custom instrument?  haha



Well, I know it certainly wasn't SE money; just trying to give a scale...lol



th3m1ke said:


> In all honestly its not cheap by any means, but the quality of work is what you would expect for a new PRS instrument. The skill and talent with these guys is amazing and is the main reason why I am comfortable in doing a crazy project like this because if they say its do able, they can do it!



Glad it's looking to work out; that one's got a pretty killer top.


----------



## RickSchneider

Can't wait to see in a month or two when this gets transferred into a 14 string


----------



## jordanky

To any of those who are doubtful, remember this is coming from the PTC. These guys are guitar-magician-wizard freaks-of-nature. I'm stoked to see what they pull off for you, I know it's going to be ridiculously good!


----------



## Rick

I love you, Mike.


----------



## b7string

Maybe one day Paul himself will stumble on this thread, spit his coffee all over his computer, and then maybe just maybe... he will realize the lengths we are willing to go to in order to get our hands on a Maryland 7 string  this is insane, but so so awesome!


----------



## themike

b7string said:


> Maybe one day Paul himself will stumble on this thread, spit his coffee all over his computer, and then maybe just maybe... he will realize the lengths we are willing to go to in order to get our hands on a Maryland 7 string  this is insane, but so so awesome!


 
Oh trust , he knows about this project! haha The thing is a lot of people think Paul is the reason we dont have a Maryland 7 string but its not. PRS is a company made up of a board who is active in making decisions for the company. Paul is a managing partner and heavily involved in the design/innovative process, but at the end of the day, the entire board is who makes big company decisions.


----------



## skisgaar

Is there enough space on the board for the 7th string?


----------



## themike

skisgaar said:


> Is there enough space on the board for the 7th string?


 
Yes, if you actually look in the first photo you'll see its strung with 7 strings. Obviously it was a quick, temporary placement to see the angle of the string pull (PRS is very seriously and proud of their reputation to have straight string pulls).


----------



## Randy

The string spacing still has to be a little narrower though, right?


----------



## themike

Randy said:


> The string spacing still has to be a little narrower though, right?


 
What I've been told is that the string spacing will be a *hair* narrower than on the typical "standard" spacing, but it isn't really noticable by feel.


----------



## tedtan

Congratulations on this, man. These guys build some sick guitars, so I'm looking forward to see how this turns out for you.


----------



## themike

Just confirmed my pickups - we're going to be doing "408" switching with mini toggles on the pickups for a really versatile array of tones


----------



## themike

The guitar is being prepped, tapped and getting ready for the finish department!


----------



## Danukenator

Man, it's a shame that lovely quilt will be hidden. 

Out of curiosity, you mentioned Paul is aware of this project. Did he have any comments regarding it?


----------



## themike

Danukenator said:


> Man, it's a shame that lovely quilt will be hidden.
> 
> Out of curiosity, you mentioned Paul is aware of this project. Did he have any comments regarding it?


 
Its true, I dont own any opaque colored PRSi for that reason but it is what it is. I think I'll be able to handle just one 

And no, I haven't heard anything about his reaction to it. He probably thinks its absolutely insane which is fine becuase people thought he was crazy when he started making instruments


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Danukenator said:


> Out of curiosity, you mentioned Paul is aware of this project. Did he have any comments regarding it?



Derp


----------



## themike

Captain Butterscotch said:


> this


 
Read the post above you  ahahh


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Oh wow, I had that tab open for a while


----------



## tedtan

One step closer, man, but I want to see the finished axe! It's not even my guitar and I've got that feeling like a kid waiting to open presents on Christmas morning.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

tedtan said:


> One step closer, man, but I want to see the finished axe! It's not even my guitar and I've got that feeling like a kid waiting to open presents on Christmas morning.


I knew I wasn't the only one. I want to see it so bad "FOR SCIENCE!"


----------



## themike

Dan_Vacant said:


> I knew I wasn't the only one. I want to see it so bad "FOR SCIENCE!"


----------



## TimSE

FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## TimSE

Question: 
Having filled the middle pup, how are you planning on finishing this? Wont be able to have the maple top, surely...?


----------



## Alexis

yeah, but what are you doing with the middle PU?


----------



## themike

TimSE said:


> Question:
> Having filled the middle pup, how are you planning on finishing this? Wont be able to have the maple top, surely...?




I am going to go with an opaque top. I was tossing around the idea of doing a solid stripe down the middle with trans wings but I decided that I just want a bad ass, solid color.



Alexis said:


> yeah, but what are you doing with the middle PU?



The pickup itself? I still have it but it won't be a part of the guitar. It was removed and the spot was filled with wood custom fit for it and epoxied in place for a standard Hum Hum configuration.


----------



## Adeamus

I was hearing about a top secret PRS 7 string being worked on, and now it suddenly all makes so much sense.


----------



## Riffer




----------



## Rick

Riffer said:


>


----------



## BlackMastodon

Colour me excited. I remember that old thread where someone converted a 12 string acoustic to a 7. This is going to turn out amazing, and I'm very interested in this secret opaque finish of yours.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

is it boring that i'm hoping you refinish it in gloss black? with natural maple binding.


----------



## bob123

Inb4 burnt orange! :0 that'd be completely badass!


----------



## Swyse

My vote is for gold top or candy apple red top natural back.


----------



## themike

The color scheme has already been planned out - turns out this is the droid I was looking for...


----------



## SDMFVan

Now I know why you wouldn't tell me what you had planned for your next PTC project at Experience! Haha! Looking good man.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Is this project still going on?


----------



## themike

Dan_Vacant said:


> Is this project still going on?



Yup 

It was in the finish hall this week, and the factory is closed for the holidays.


----------



## HighGain510

How the hell did I miss this thread?  This is going to be badass Mike, can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> How the hell did I miss this thread? This is going to be badass Mike, can't wait to see the finished product!!!



Because some of us keep our mod threads to the proper section  

Thanks man - I can't wait!


----------



## jordanky

Swyse said:


> My vote is for gold top or candy apple red top natural back.



If he gold-tops this thing I will cry/masturbate furiously.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ah yes, the dreaded crysturbate. That's a dangerous time but I can sympathize given the material here.


----------



## jordanky

BlackMastodon said:


> Ah yes, the dreaded crysturbate. That's a dangerous time but I can sympathize given the material here.



Good, I'm glad someone else understands!


----------



## HurrDurr

Oh man... So excited.


----------



## Mordecai

this is ballsy, but i like it.


----------



## jazz_munkyy

im going to die if i dont see pics soon D:


----------



## Altar

jazz_munkyy said:


> im going to die if i dont see pics soon D:


I as well.


----------



## themike

Paul gives his employees off from Christmas until January 2nd. The second I get new photos you guys will get them - I promise


----------



## bob123

th3m1ke said:


> Paul gives his employees off from Christmas until January 2nd. The second I get new photos you guys will get them - I promise




Wait, you mean people get PAID to do this?!


----------



## Watty

Respect.


----------



## Ironbird

That is some batshit crazy stuff right there! I wouldn't dare do such a thing to such a guitar...but you guys know what you're doing (I hope!)


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Paul gives his employees off from Christmas until January 2nd. The second I get new photos you guys will get them - I promise



WHAT?!  Doesn't he know you're waiting for a PTC project? The nerve!  That's very cool that Paul gives them some time off during the holidays, respect! 

I'm looking forward to seeing how this baby turns out and I hope it's everything you want out of it Mike! Seems really cool to me, and you know I'm a fan of modification/refin projects regardless of whether they are popular to the general population or not!


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> WHAT?!  Doesn't he know you're waiting for a PTC project? The nerve!  That's very cool that Paul gives them some time off during the holidays, respect!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how this baby turns out and I hope it's everything you want out of it Mike! Seems really cool to me, and you know I'm a fan of modification/refin projects regardless of whether they are popular to the general population or not!




Haha yeah I'm OK with it - can't rush awesome. 

Yeah I think people are underestimating how much research and approval goes into something like this by PRS to have their name associated with it. I'm not worried in the slightest as everything's been laid out on the table for months 

Should be killer though


----------



## themike

Phase 1 of the finish - holy shit - ITS HAPPENING!


----------



## HighGain510

SEXYTIME!


----------



## MetalBuddah

That photo is such a tease!!! I demand more


----------



## themike

MetalBuddah said:


> That photo is such a tease!!! I demand more


 
I'm dishin' it as I get it, I promise! hahhaa


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> I'm dishin' it as I get it, I promise! hahhaa



I'll be back in 3 hours, need to take a quick trip out to Stevensville....


----------



## MetalBuddah

HighGain510 said:


> I'll be back in 3 hours, need to take a quick trip out to Stevensville....



Take me with you, Northern VA is close enough to Baltimore


----------



## Rick

HighGain510 said:


> I'll be back in 3 hours, need to take a quick trip out to Stevensville....



Can you get me from the airport?


----------



## themike

I will fight you all


----------



## Rick

th3m1ke said:


> I will fight you all



Bring it.


----------



## themike

Rick said:


> Bring it.


----------



## Gregori

Oh man, I can't wait to see this!


----------



## bob123

th3m1ke said:


> Phase 1 of the finish - holy shit - ITS HAPPENING!


----------



## technomancer

This is awesome but I shudder to think what it would cost given the PTC refin price


----------



## theo

This is damn tasty!


----------



## themike

technomancer said:


> This is awesome but I shudder to think what it would cost given the PTC refin price








2 jars of change and a couple gift cards later, we're good!


----------



## technomancer

th3m1ke said:


> 2 jars of change and a couple gift cards later, we're good!



Maybe if they were gold coins


----------



## Riffer

I will be making a trip over to the finish hall to see this bad boy.


----------



## Rick

th3m1ke said:


>


----------



## themike

Hmmm, whats going on with that backside?


----------



## Dan

How the hell have i missed this thread?!?!

GODDAMMIT MIKE STOP TEASING! Let us know mooooooore!!!!


----------



## Black Mamba

I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Rojne

come on, m o a r!!


----------



## themike

Nothing new to report but I can throw you a few different photos!


----------



## bob123

or


----------



## Rojne

.. fuck ..


----------



## SirMyghin

I somehow missed this before.... I wish I had continued to miss it as it is too fucking awesome.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Welp, time to offer up my kidneys.


----------



## Rojne

we will have to invent a new word when this is finished..


----------



## theoctopus

This looks incredible...


----------



## absolutorigin

I'm excited to see the finished product! Love the white color scheme so far.


----------



## SDMFVan

I need to remember to swing by the factory and rub this guitar all over my naked body before it gets shipped to you.


----------



## skisgaar

SDMFVan said:


> I need to remember to swing by the factory and rub this guitar all over my naked body before it gets shipped to you.



Nads an' all


----------



## Watty

So many cavity filling jokes. 

So little time.

That's going to look PHENOMENAL when it's done!!!


----------



## themike

Watty said:


> So many cavity filling jokes.
> 
> So little time.
> 
> That's going to look PHENOMENAL when it's done!!!


 

If you're cavities aren't filled with private stock wood scraps, you're doing it wrong


----------



## bob123

th3m1ke said:


> If you're cavities aren't filled with private stock wood scraps, you're doing it wrong



I officially hate your guts.... haha


----------



## Rick

th3m1ke said:


> If you're cavities aren't filled with private stock wood scraps, you're doing it wrong



Mike loves having his cavities filled with private wood.


----------



## Rojne

Rick said:


> Mike loves having his cavities filled with private wood.


----------



## Rick

Rojne said:


>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sell it to me, "Frank".


----------



## themike

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Sell it to me, "Frank".


----------



## underthecurve

Sorry if this has been covered, but what type of bridge are you going to use? It seem like a flat mount Gibraltar type wouldn't work because of the carve. Also the holes drilled look too small for a TOM style. I'm mainly curious how the neck dimensions translate into bridge width. At the nut, the 12 string has a similar width to most 7 strings, but where it meets the body, it is more narrow than most 7 stings. Regardless, I think the result will be some pretty neat string spacing giving a unique feel.


----------



## themike

Oh you guys are still here? Ok.....


----------



## themike




----------



## technomancer

Looking good


----------



## themike

technomancer said:


> Looking good



Thanks - I've been working ou.....oh, oh you mean the guitar. Thanks


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## HighGain510

Can you send this one on a traveling tour too?   That finish looks amazing dude, can't wait to see it with hardware!


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> Can you send this one on a traveling tour too?  That finish looks amazing dude, can't wait to see it with hardware!


----------



## tedtan

Progress!!! 

Do you have any kind of idea when it will be completed?


----------



## themike

tedtan said:


> Progress!!! Do you have any kind of idea when it will be completed?




Shouldn't be long now - NAMM held everything up because Private Stock was busy turning out guitars for the show. Now that finish is done it gets clear coated, sanded, buffed and then sent to final assembly for the icing!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

My silver burst gas is growing every moment now!


----------



## tedtan

th3m1ke said:


> Shouldn't be long now - NAMM held everything up because Private Stock was busy turning out guitars for the show. Now that finish is done it gets clear coated, sanded, buffed and then sent to final assembly for the icing!


 
Cool. I've been waiting to hear your report of how this guitar compares to an off the shelf PRS 7 string, so I'm glad to hear that it won't be too much longer.


----------



## themike

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> My silver burst gas is growing every moment now!



Don't be tricked by poor lighting - its not silverburst.....its Jet White!


----------



## Rick

th3m1ke said:


>



Now that's some sexy time.


----------



## skisgaar

Eh. I preferred it when it was pure white. It's your thing though, and I'm sure it'll look so much sweeter when it's finished too. None the less, this mod is ridiculously good!


----------



## Riffer

Looking good Mike!!! I'm looking forward to playing it when it's done


----------



## engage757

SOOOOO MUCH WIN!


----------



## engage757

please keep it matte and don't gloss it over in clear.


----------



## themike

engage757 said:


> please keep it matte and don't gloss it over in clear.



I was thinking about it but honestly with playing it so much, the matte would just start to gloss over where my hand would be, you know?


----------



## engage757

th3m1ke said:


> I was thinking about it but honestly with playing it so much, the matte would just start to gloss over where my hand would be, you know?



True. Sure does look sick in matte though! I am sure it will look awesome glossed over too though!


----------



## Rojne

Oh dear..


----------



## absolutorigin

Now that's how a burst should be applied! I love how its a very thin edge burst. Absolutely amazing Mike!


----------



## themike

absolutorigin said:


> Now that's how a burst should be applied! I love how its a very thin edge burst. Absolutely amazing Mike!



Thanks - yeah that was a request. Its what PRS calls a contour burst and its typically done on trans-stains like charcoal or anything that shows the top. Its really meant to enhance the natural curves of the guitar and so far I think its succeeding! Ive never been a silver burst guy simply because of how thick the bursting usually is haha


----------



## mphsc

Damn this is looking great. Gonna sell it for $20K when it's done?


----------



## themike

mphsc said:


> Damn this is looking great. Gonna sell it for $20K when it's done?


 

Yup - don't tell anyone, but the neck is painted Brazilian Rosewood


----------



## mphsc

Holy shit, I lol'd so hard I woke up my neighbors. Seriously, very classy specs, I can't imagine your anticipation.


----------



## themike




----------



## underthecurve

This is so slick, can't wait to see it come together. 

Th3m1ke, I had a question about a page back about the bridge setup. I wondered if you care to comment.


----------



## HighGain510

Damn the binding on there looks awesome too Mike!  Um, I mean... that thing is truly terrible and you need to send it to me immediately so I can dispose of it properly.   Is that top bookmatched perfectly?!


----------



## ILuvPillows

HighGain510 said:


> Is that top bookmatched perfectly?!


----------



## Phrygian




----------



## Riffer

Skitchy swung by when he grabbed it from the finish hall so I could check it out. Looks great man. Skitchys going to let me know when he's done so I can deface it with my shitty playing before it gets shipped out.


----------



## TimSE

Dooooood!


----------



## Black Mamba

SO. MUCH. WIN.


----------



## themike

Apparently today begins the assembly process!


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Apparently today begins the assembly process!



Ah, so you're saying I should prepare for a trip to MD tonight then....


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> Ah, so you're saying I should prepare for a trip to MD tonight then....


 
No, you should be preparing something else you owe me for here!


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> No, you should be preparing something else you owe me for here!



Tonight is the night!


----------



## Adeamus

th3m1ke said:


> Apparently today begins the assembly process!



I'm just going to email James a ton of stupid web-browser games to distract him, just to torment you for never posting a video with your last guitar


----------



## themike

Adeamus said:


> I'm just going to email James a ton of stupid web-browser games to distract him, just to torment you for never posting a video with your last guitar


 
Haha you're seriously mistaken because the sooner he finishes it, the sooner HE gets to play it 

And yeah, I screwed up on that, sorry


----------



## shadscbr

Holy Crap Mike...that is cool!! At first, I was bummed that I missed this thread, but by missing it, I didn't have to wait to see what direction it was going to take 

It's really looking great Mike, I love it, Congrats! 

Shad


----------



## themike




----------



## JLP2005

Officially in the family! Whoah!


----------



## tedtan

That doesn't look like a sticker on that headstock. Did Paul hand sign this one?


----------



## mphsc

beautymus.


----------



## Alberto7

It must feel amazing to have such a name officially associated with an idea you came up with! Nice logo there on the headstock!


----------



## Danukenator

Hopefully you will post some clips of this thing when it's completed! 

They have done an amazing job with this guitar. I know you mentioned the spacing is odd due to the conversion. Will they custom mill a bridge?


----------



## jahosy

Wow. Very nice conversion. Congrats!


----------



## themike

No big deal...................


----------



## engage757

Damn this is sexy bro! looks amazing!


----------



## JLP2005

I hate you so much, Mike.

So much.


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> No big deal...................



..... you even put Black Hawks in it?!  BRB, speeding to Kent Island... totally unrelated... yarp.


----------



## themike




----------



## shadscbr

Looks fantastic all strung up, Enjoy!! 

Shad


----------



## capoeiraesp

Well done!


----------



## mphsc

looks great man and those rings fit those pick-ups perfectly.


----------



## Watty

Looks amazing, but....






...It needs an ebony board with a single white-outlined bird at the 12th.


----------



## themike

Watty said:


> ...It needs an ebony board with a single white-outlined bird at the 12th.



Go for it! Private Stock is down the hall to the right


----------



## Watty

Yep, though you need to walk through the bank lobby before getting there. Genius on Paul's account for allowing them to rent the space, eh?


----------



## Rick

Looks incredible, Mike!


----------



## BlackMastodon

So. Pretty. 
Do want.


----------



## themike

Thanks for all the kind words guys , it means a lot! Still has some final tweaks but its almost done but they had to string it up for some photos for us! haha

The PTC guys are wizards - bottom line. This thing doesnt look like it was modified, but was built this way. Its nuts and I still can't get it through my head


----------



## JPMike

Pure awesomeness!! I am drooling over this!!


----------



## Black Mamba

Wow! I knew it was going to look awesome, but it looks even better than I thought it would! And the Black Hawks just make it.


----------



## Rick

How about a traveling 12 to 7, Mike?


----------



## tedtan

Getting closer, man, but they're still teasing us.


----------



## TIBrent

I liked this guitar so much more before it became another silverburst...but, it still looks amazing & I am stoked for you dude! Shred it up!
-Brent


----------



## themike

TIBrent said:


> I liked this guitar so much more before it became another silverburst...but, it still looks amazing & I am stoked for you dude! Shred it up!
> -Brent



Its not silver, its jet white. The lights and cell phone camera are making it hard to see.


----------



## Rojne

I believe I said early in this thread that we/I had to invent a new word for how to describe this guitar.. hmm  haha


----------



## matt397

Rojne said:


> I believe I said early in this thread that we/I had to invent a new word for how to describe this guitar.. hmm  haha



I always thought it was called ghostburst ?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'd call it sexy burst.


----------



## HighGain510

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'd call it sexy burst.



Seconded!

That or "sploogeburst" perhaps, you know, because when you look at it... and it's white... heh heh.


----------



## themike

How about we call it.......hmmm........ MINE!


----------



## Rick

th3m1ke said:


> How about we call it.......hmmm........ MINE!



God, I hate you.


----------



## vampiregenocide

God damn that looks amazing. Awesome work!


----------



## Zado

_Me up all night honking me horn to (PRS) porn,porn,porn_


----------



## s_k_mullins

Holt shit!  That turned out absolutely killer!

Congrats Mike, you lucky, lucky bastard.


----------



## warped

th3m1ke said:


>



This guitar looks amazing - looking forward to pics of it strung up!

What type of tuners are they? I have a white guitar (with standard silver tuners) and would love to get a set.. Are they PRS only?


----------



## donray1527

Why did i come here... Its.... just....too.... pretty....


----------



## themike

warped said:


> This guitar looks amazing - looking forward to pics of it strung up!
> 
> What type of tuners are they? I have a white guitar (with standard silver tuners) and would love to get a set.. Are they PRS only?



Thanks! They are typically called "Pearloid" tuners - you should be able to find the buttons for whatever brand tuner you use.


----------



## technomancer

No idea how I missed those pics, that looks absolutely amazing


----------



## djpharoah

Cool to know that the 12 string neck is wide enough for a 7.... hmm...


----------



## Furtive Glance

Goddamn, just found this thread. Mmm-mmm-mmmmm!!!


----------



## Rojne

Its.. STITCHTESTICULAR!!  hahahah

Damn it looks really good, awesome project man!!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

djpharoah said:


> Cool to know that the 12 string neck is wide enough for a 7.... hmm...


tempted to buy a double neck sg and make it a 6/7


----------



## themike

djpharoah said:


> Cool to know that the 12 string neck is wide enough for a 7.... hmm...




Yeah! The spacing is a smidge tighter but James, who is the evil genius behind this, said after a minute of playing you're used to it with no issues so I'm happy about that!


----------



## Andromalia

Mmh, WTB 12 string PRS....


----------



## themike

Getting the nut ready to be cut to depth! Genuine bone


----------



## Seanthesheep

as sexy as this is, damn it must be expensive


----------



## Mordecai

thats amazing.


----------



## jvms

Dude, it looks SICK!!! Hey, do PRS usually offer these kinds of mods? If I bought a user CU24, could I sent to them to have the neck shaved down? I love PRS, but their necks are huge to me...


----------



## themike

Seanthesheep said:


> as sexy as this is, damn it must be expensive



I had a groupon. 



jvms said:


> Dude, it looks SICK!!! Hey, do PRS usually offer these kinds of mods? If I bought a user CU24, could I sent to them to have the neck shaved down? I love PRS, but their necks ar huge to me...



Something like this is obviously not something they normally offer - but PTC should be able do a neck re-carve for you. 

Shoot them an email at [email protected] with the subject PTC and ask!


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Getting the nut ready to be cut to depth! Genuine bone



All these update pics, I'm getting genuine bone too... wait, what?


----------



## themike

ITS DONE AND THE EVIL GENIUS BEHIND IT EVEN DRESSED UP FOR THE OCCASION.







I just want to say how amazing James and everyone is at the PTC department of PRS. Everyone I talk to who aren't familiar with the company seem to have this notion that they are some big untouchable company who crank out collector pieces and thats far from the truth. They make beautiful instruments, but they are more in touch with their users than any other company I know. You can call them right now and talk to someone, or email them and have a response within a few hours. You can send your old beat to shit PRS in to have it cleaned up, gently modded or even hot rodded the hell out! Its a beautiful thing and I couldn't be happier to be a part of this project and to let them flex their talents. Its pretty insane how it turned out and I couldn't be happier! A lot of people were worried about the logistics of this project and I knew that once James said it was doable, it was doable. There wasn't one second were I was concerned or worried about what would happen because I knew at the end of the road, we'd have a killer guitar that looked factory fresh.....emphasis on fresh


----------



## Adeamus

th3m1ke said:


> I just want to say how amazing James and everyone is at the PTC department of PRS. Everyone I talk to who aren't familiar with the company seem to have this notion that they are some big untouchable company who crank out collector pieces and thats far from the truth. They make beautiful instruments, but they are more in touch with their users than any other company I know. You can call them right now and talk to someone, or email them and have a response within a few hours. You can send your old beat to shit PRS in to have it cleaned up, gently modded or even hot rodded the hell out! Its a beautiful thing and I couldn't be happier to be a part of this project and to let them flex their talents. Its pretty insane how it turned out and I couldn't be happier! A lot of people were worried about the logistics of this project and I knew that once James said it was doable, it was doable. There wasn't one second were I was concerned or worried about what would happen because I knew at the end of the road, we'd have a killer guitar that looked factory fresh.....emphasis on fresh



Agreed. TO JAMES! An unsung hero to the insane guitarist community.


----------



## Riffer

Just went upstairs and checked it out. I think you'll be really happy with it Mike. Skitchy is right when he says you get used to the spacing. After a couple minutes playing it I was comfortable with it. The pickups are killer too. Awesome coil tap tones that's for sure. I wonder how many people are going to want their 12 modded this way now after seeing this.


----------



## tedtan

Now you need to head on over and pry it out of his hands so you can give us the full report - you've had us waiting 2 1/2 months now!


----------



## b7string

Riffer said:


> Just went upstairs and checked it out. I think you'll be really happy with it Mike. Skitchy is right when he says you get used to the spacing. After a couple minutes playing it I was comfortable with it. The pickups are killer too. Awesome coil tap tones that's for sure. I wonder how many people are going to want their 12 modded this way now after seeing this.



Maybe after a few mod requests they'll just quit toying with us and release a Maryland 7? 

Well, one can dream anyways lol

Congrats, looks amazing!


----------



## Pikka Bird

Ballsy project, man... 

I love that it has ended up with a couple of features that are absolutely not what I think of when PRS comes to mind, namely the string-through holes and regular binding. Also I haven't seen that finish before on a PRS, but I'm no walking encyclopedia of their vast colour range.


----------



## themike

Pikka Bird said:


> Ballsy project, man...
> 
> I love that it has ended up with a couple of features that are absolutely not what I think of when PRS comes to mind, namely the string-through holes and regular binding. Also I haven't seen that finish before on a PRS, but I'm no walking encyclopedia of their vast colour range.



Thanks man! Yeah it has some nifty features! The 408 switching with the BKP's sound unreal (I've been told). We also don't think this color has been done before. It's Jet White with a black contour burst, black back and white binding


----------



## mphsc

sounds like a signature. Congrats again.


----------



## Rick

HighGain510 said:


> All these update pics, I'm getting genuine bone too... wait, what?



Rep.


----------



## themike

Rick said:


> Rep.



Just what you two need, more rep


----------



## Rick

th3m1ke said:


> Just what you two need, more rep


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Rick said:


> Rep.



Damn it dude, every time I see one of your posts I think it's something I said.


----------



## Rick

NegaTiveXero said:


> Damn it dude, every time I see one of your posts I think it's something I said.



Oh shit, I just noticed we have the same avatar. 

I was going through pics on my hard drive and I saw it so I figured it's only appropriate to use it again. I use it on mg.org too.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I think this has been my avatar since, like 2006.  I hate changing stuff.


----------



## Skitchy

th3m1ke said:


> ITS DONE AND THE EVIL GENIUS BEHIND IT EVEN DRESSED UP FOR THE OCCASION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to say how amazing James and everyone is at the PTC department of PRS. Everyone I talk to who aren't familiar with the company seem to have this notion that they are some big untouchable company who crank out collector pieces and thats far from the truth. They make beautiful instruments, but they are more in touch with their users than any other company I know. You can call them right now and talk to someone, or email them and have a response within a few hours. You can send your old beat to shit PRS in to have it cleaned up, gently modded or even hot rodded the hell out! Its a beautiful thing and I couldn't be happier to be a part of this project and to let them flex their talents. Its pretty insane how it turned out and I couldn't be happier! A lot of people were worried about the logistics of this project and I knew that once James said it was doable, it was doable. There wasn't one second were I was concerned or worried about what would happen because I knew at the end of the road, we'd have a killer guitar that looked factory fresh.....emphasis on fresh





Adeamus said:


> Agreed. TO JAMES! An unsung hero to the insane guitarist community.



Damn... Reading thru this will give someone a big head! Lol. I am honestly impressed with the Blackhawks. Enjoy this guitar, if you EVER decide to part with it, I think I should get first crack at it!


Edit: I have a ridiculous amount of pics of this thing being modded. I will see if I can get some up.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Shit, this turned out amazing!!


----------



## HurrDurr

Damn... I just soiled myself.


----------



## SDMFVan

Congrats Mike, this one turned out awesome! Great job Skitchy!


----------



## Skitchy

SDMFVan said:


> Congrats Mike, this one turned out awesome! Great job Skitchy!



Thanks!


----------



## BTS

Looks awesome. Grats


----------



## Rojne

Well, the only thing left now is for you to receive the guitar... and MAKE SOME CLIPS AND PICS OF IT!!!!!!


----------



## Sofos

I didn't see it answered in the thread, but did Paul himself sign the headstock?


----------



## themike

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I didn't see it answered in the thread, but did Paul himself sign the headstock?


 
Oh sorry - no, its not hand signed. Its the old logo.


----------



## themike

The guitar arrived last night. For the sake of being honest, I am posting this one photo and no review for several days. Why, you may ask? Because PTC have spent far too much time and effort on this guitar for me to post some quick cell phone photos and a piecemeal review. This is like nothing I've ever owned before and I really need to spend the honeymoon playing it until I can downpick no more! I will also be taking some (hopefully) legit, nice photos of it soon to accompany the review and obligitory NGD thread 

Skitchy and crew - you've shot this project out of our universe in every aspect. I can't thank you enough for all the time, effort and headaches you've put into it. It's no wonder why Santana and other artists have you guys tweak their gear every chance they can! 

However, for proof - here she is! This guitar sounds HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEE. If this project doesn't sell you on working with PTC for your next PRS mod, you're out....of....your.....freaking..... mind! 

Thanks for hanging around this thread and keeping me occupied while it was being built guys. I was surprised at how many of you had faith in it, since it was obviously an insane concept to begin with. I dont care what anyone says, I think ya'll are swell!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

That thing is just gorgeous. I just went through the entire thread - definitely awesome. I'm GASing for a PRS 7 even more now!


----------



## Alberto7

I don't like saying this word, but I think this comes very close to the literal meaning of "Epic."  Congratulations, Mike!  And such a great job from the guys at the PRS Tech Center!


----------



## trianglebutt

Holy fuck, major props to the PTC crew for pulling this off. When I get my PRS I think I might send it their way to get some things tweaked. PRS is hands down the coolest major guitar brand out there... now if only they'd get on dat USA 7...mmm.


----------



## Lilarcor

This question might've been answered somewhere in this thread but are these 6 or 7 string pups? They look pretty narrow for 7-string pups. And 6 string pups would make sense considering the small string spacing and narrow neck (for a 7)


----------



## themike

Lilarcor said:


> This question might've been answered somewhere in this thread but are these 6 or 7 string pups? They look pretty narrow for 7-string pups. And 6 string pups would make sense considering the small string spacing and narrow neck (for a 7)


 
You're actually the first person (I believe) it ask that! They are a 6 string set. The reason we went with a blade pickup instead of a tradition one is that obviously the string spacing would create a minor issue when lining up with pole pieces, but also that a 6 string blade would have enough surface area to work on this project 

+Rep for being a smarty pants.


----------



## skisgaar

errr....I...I thought they looked a bit small too...I just...didn't say anything because I'm never sure of things...b-baka.


----------



## eventuate

WHY have I not known of this until NOW!?

Just so much awesomeness in this thread dude.


----------



## Lilarcor

th3m1ke said:


> You're actually the first person (I believe) it ask that! They are a 6 string set. The reason we went with a blade pickup instead of a tradition one is that obviously the string spacing would create a minor issue when lining up with pole pieces, but also that a 6 string blade would have enough surface area to work on this project
> 
> +Rep for being a smarty pants.



Thanks! 
To be honest, I thought my eyes tricked me at first. But 7-string pups, even with blades, would've looked too big and thus a bit odd I guess. But anyway, a freakin cool guitar!


----------



## themike

Well guys, its been fun. The guitar is now complete and in my possession! You can check out the NGD thread here! Thanks again for watching another PTC build thread


----------



## tedtan

Cool pic th3m1ke. When's the review coming?


----------



## themike

tedtan said:


> Cool pic th3m1ke. When's the review coming?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...d-paul-reed-smith-7-string-maryland-made.html


----------



## MetalBuddah

That has to be one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## tedtan

Cool - I don't know how I missed the NGD thread!


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants

I need to check out the mods section more. I can't believe I missed this until now! Great progress, looks amazing.


----------



## themike

Thanks guys! 




WeLookLikeGiants said:


> I need to check out the mods section more. I can't believe I missed this until now! Great progress, looks amazing.



Haha, yeah this happens to a lot of people. The luthiery section has a lot of cool builds that people miss out on. Same thing happened with my last PRS project


----------

